# White deer



## frankiej1969 (Nov 26, 2011)

A friend of mines daughter shot her first deer last week. It was a ten point and it was white. Has anyone ever seen a white deer? Are they common?


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

there is one here in TN that is a doe that has most of her body white only a little brown on her neck and legs. very pretty....i see her regularly


----------



## FowlHunter13 (Jan 11, 2011)

I have never seen an all white one, but have seen several with as little as a baseball sized spot or two to as much as half the deer being white. I believe it is called "piebald" or something close to that. See if you can get some pictures posted of it.


----------



## frankiej1969 (Nov 26, 2011)

This one had some color on its hind quaters. Pretty deer.I will try and get some pics posted.


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

Their are white deer that result from a genetic defect and there are also albino deer with red eyes. Neither of the two are very common and usually don't live to maturity due to their lack of natural camouflage. Either way they are cool to see.


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 30, 2010)

Sounds like it maybe a Piebald. Cant wait to see the pic. Been hunting 30 years and have never seen one.



frankiej1969 said:


> This one had some color on its hind quaters. Pretty deer.I will try and get some pics posted.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

The indians always said it was bad luck to shot the solid white buffalo...but a ten point buck now thats a different story...Had a piebald on my land a few years back his front right leg from shoulder to hoof was solid white.


----------



## Pigsdaddy (Jun 13, 2009)

I have some friends that own some property in Va and they had a solid white doe on that place for three seasons. No one was allowed to shoot her. She stuck around close the the camp house most of the time and was see often. Then she was gone. They were not sure what happened to her. She might have made the mistake of going onto another property. They have never had any other deer on that property that had that trait, but there was a piebald or pinto buck killed on my sister-in-laws property which is directly across the river. He was a good 10 point and the guy had a body mount done on him. I ain't never seen one.


----------



## The Mayor (Aug 20, 2009)

here are a few different ones.........albino....melanistic....and piebald


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Wisconsin has a heard of white/albino deer, They are illegal there to shoot.


I would say very rare in these parts, Post a pic.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

That black deer is freaking awesome!


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

About 15 - 20 years ago there was a bunch of them (solid white) near Bay Minette along Hwy 112. I haven't heard of any being seen in the last few years though.


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

There were some piebald and atleast 1 white one behind the Bear lake closed area around 2004-2005.


----------



## frankiej1969 (Nov 26, 2011)

The Mayor said:


> here are a few different ones.........albino....melanistic....and piebald


Nice pics, thanks for posting. I'm gonna have to tell my buddy to be on the lookout for one of those black deer. Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## BobbyD (Aug 12, 2009)

that would freak me out to see a black deer walk out...that is cool though


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I took a picture of 2 NE of milton about 4 years ago and posted in on PFF. I don't have the pics anymore.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

frankiej1969 said:


> A friend of mines daughter shot her first deer last week. It was a ten point and it was white. Has anyone ever seen a white deer? Are they common?


Oh my ---- Bad luck will follow !!! She will never harvest another animal .


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

We have 3 to 4 pieballs on our lease in Jay.


----------



## papboyer (Apr 10, 2011)

I have seen a few while hunting in Pa. ... missed one in archery season


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow! I love that black buck. Sucker needs to be on my wall. Beautiful.


----------



## The Mayor (Aug 20, 2009)

*couple more*

couple more pics


----------



## Aqua Uno (Dec 6, 2010)

Here is a video about white deer I posted a week or so ago. Would love to see in person as I love unique animals or antlers. http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f48/white-deer-109766/


----------

